# Introducing a young tortoise outside for the first time



## CaggyQ (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi everyone,

So my lovely tort lives with me in Ireland, so our outdoor time is limited. We’re experiencing warmer weather though so I’m eager for him to get out and get as much sun as possible, particularly for the health of his shell (he has some pyramiding for a baby, so I’m working hard to rectify that). I’m just wondering what’s the best way to introduce your tortoise to the outside environment. He’s been out for short bursts and each time he can’t wait to get back into his indoor enclosure. He is so much more active outside though, and I’d love for him to experience outdoor life and enjoy it safely.

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## autumn_0201 (Jul 12, 2021)

CaggyQ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So my lovely tort lives with me in Ireland, so our outdoor time is limited. We’re experiencing warmer weather though so I’m eager for him to get out and get as much sun as possible, particularly for the health of his shell (he has some pyramiding for a baby, so I’m working hard to rectify that). I’m just wondering what’s the best way to introduce your tortoise to the outside environment. He’s been out for short bursts and each time he can’t wait to get back into his indoor enclosure. He is so much more active outside though, and I’d love for him to experience outdoor life and enjoy it safely.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!



I think u can just take him outside because I don't think there is actually a way to introduce the tortoise going outside ? Maybe just taking him out more and more often, like taking him out 5 mins more than the last time u took him out every next time and adding a routine (eg. every Sunday afternoon) as well as placing him in the same spot every time you're outside (to let him know it's garden time) will help. That helped my turtle to get used to going outside. U can also make his little trip a bit more fun by adding bushy long plants for him to explore and also hide in. U can add some snails and worms into the grass for him to catch, too. Some precautions: Do be careful or predators (eg. dogs) and be sure she has a shady area to retreat to when it gets too hot because they WILL overheat or in worse cases, die from it! (Sadly, that's actually what happened to my old turtles, so I cannot emphasize that enough). Anyways, that's all about it for taking your tort outside. Just be careful and watch him at all times! I hope u both will have fun outside!


----------



## CaggyQ (Jul 12, 2021)

autumn_0201 said:


> I think u can just take him outside because I don't think there is actually a way to introduce the tortoise going outside ? Maybe just taking him out more and more often, like taking him out 5 mins more than the last time u took him out every next time and adding a routine (eg. every Sunday afternoon) as well as placing him in the same spot every time you're outside (to let him know it's garden time) will help. That helped my turtle to get used to going outside. U can also make his little trip a bit more fun by adding bushy long plants for him to explore and also hide in. U can add some snails and worms into the grass for him to catch, too. Some precautions: Do be careful or predators (eg. dogs) and be sure she has a shady area to retreat to when it gets too hot because they WILL overheat or in worse cases, die from it! (Sadly, that's actually what happened to my old turtles, so I cannot emphasize that enough). Anyways, that's all about it for taking your tort outside. Just be careful and watch him at all times! I hope u both will have fun outside!


Thank you so much! I’m aware that sounded desperate; I just want to get it right. I’m getting his brand new enclosure set up tomorrow, with lots of hiding places and other places to explore! Great idea to bring them out to the same place every day.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## wellington (Jul 12, 2021)

Just be sure the outside enclosure has lots of shade and hiding spots, water and either a hide or bushes he can use as a hide. Also that it is enclosed so he can't get out, lost, dig out or climb out.


----------



## CaggyQ (Jul 12, 2021)

wellington said:


> Just be sure the outside enclosure has lots of shade and hiding spots, water and either a hide or bushes he can use as a hide. Also that it is enclosed so he can't get out, lost, dig out or climb out.


Ahhh thank you so much Wellington. He definitely is a fair digger - I’ll make sure to keep a good eye on him and have the enclosure well secured!


----------



## autumn_0201 (Jul 12, 2021)

CaggyQ said:


> Thank you so much! I’m aware that sounded desperate; I just want to get it right. I’m getting his brand new enclosure set up tomorrow, with lots of hiding places and other places to explore! Great idea to bring them out to the same place every day.  I really appreciate it!



You're welcome! Don't worry, I feel you. When I first got my tortoise, I had sooo many random questions too!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2021)

CaggyQ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So my lovely tort lives with me in Ireland, so our outdoor time is limited. We’re experiencing warmer weather though so I’m eager for him to get out and get as much sun as possible, particularly for the health of his shell (he has some pyramiding for a baby, so I’m working hard to rectify that). I’m just wondering what’s the best way to introduce your tortoise to the outside environment. He’s been out for short bursts and each time he can’t wait to get back into his indoor enclosure. He is so much more active outside though, and I’d love for him to experience outdoor life and enjoy it safely.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!


Just put him outside for about and hour the first time. Expect him to either take cover and hide, or run around like a maniac looking for an escape route. Each time you put him out, do it for a little longer.

Putting them outside does not stop pyramiding. In a small growing baby, it makes it worse. Overall, outside time is good for them, but it doesn't reduce their pyramiding.


----------

